# I'm desparate



## jgribbin (Nov 19, 2001)

I too am a college student in my last year of Nursing School at Stony Brook University in Long Island New York. This is it, I'm in the home stretch, and I am scared to death that I'm not going to make it. I have a clinical rotation this semester at 7:30 in the morning, and I don't know if this happens to anyone else, but my stomach pains are the worst in the morning. I've gotten away with getting evening rotations the other times, but this time I have no choice. It's hard enough getting to class in the morning, but now I have to worry about my own patients too. I'm very embarrassed and ashamed of my condition, but seeing other responses and people in similar situations is shedding some hope. I don't know how to approach my Prof about it or where to go for help. I see a gastroenterologist and he put me on time released levsin, the sublingual (under the tongue) levsin when I really need it and Elavil (an antidepressant). These seem to provide some relief but not all the time. If anyone actually read this far down, I really could use some advice. I've spent a total of 5 years of my life here at this school, and I don't want to see it go down the drain because of my "condition." Does anyone else have any advice?????


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

We're here. I totally understand where you're coming from. Mornings are much worse for me, too! And to make it worse, I'm really NOT a morning person, to say the least.A lot of people have had success with getting up far in advance of the time they need to leave. That way they can have an attack and be feeling better before leaving for work. I've done this a few times when I had early shifts, but it's really hard when you're used to working 2nd shift and have to work 1st one day...getting up that early was rough for me, and getting up an extra two hours early when my IBS was flaring up meant I got very little sleep! And getting enough sleep helps symptoms, too.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

i used to wake up at 4 to leave for 730 to get to class it worked for me now im fortunate to take 9 am class and get up at 630


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

hey red,i'm a junior in stony brook(comp sci major) myself. I understand what you are going through. I'm sorry to hear that you are struggling. My advice to you is to go to the infirmary and make an appointment with Debbie Freund. She's a very helpful social worker and can talk to your profs for you. At least now you know you are not the only one in Stony Brook in this situation. Good luck to you...dmitry


----------



## morningglory (Jan 3, 2002)

like many others, i get up about 3 hours early (big pain, i know) and then about 1/2 before i leave i take lots of meds. (including plenty of immodium...based on how bad it is that day  ) i hope this works for you. i know it is not at all convenient to do in college...what do you explain to your roomate and friends as to why you get up so early? but, it's the only thing that gets me to class in the morning.good luck!


----------



## RRBreak (Oct 26, 2001)

I do the same thing. I get up at about 7:15 for my first class at 9:00. It helps a lot, but sometimes I am still bothered because mine is caused by anxiety and stress.


----------

